# Most Geogrpically Deverse Country?



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
Love the Dolomites


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

on that list, india and china. the US lacks a tropical climate.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

We do have Hawaii.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

hawaii is not tropical though.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
well it has a tropical climate


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

no it doesn't. it's like 25 tops. a very mild climate.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
Interesting. I though the hottest daily temperatures were around 32 degrees in August. The highs in the coldest months are around 26 degrees. It's tropical.

Anyway. this thread is about geographical diversity noy which country spans from the arctic circle to the tropic of cancer


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

I dont think the USA has thick jungle/rainforest.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Us has thick jungle but no rainforest.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

^^wrong!!!
There's a rain forest in Washington state.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoh_Rain_Forest


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool - didnt know that 

Actually there is one type of climate that I think India and China lack but the USA has...

...lava plains from active volcanoes. India's only active volcano is in the Andamans I think.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ hmm thats true...never thought about that.
There's a volcano about 2 hours from my house and the lava field covers a couple square miles.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

small countrys: Italy, Spain, France, Costa Rica, Ecuador
big countrys: India, México
countrys that should be in the poll: Perú y Colombia ((both extremly diverse))


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Not a very good picture...but fun none the less:


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

China doesnt have Alaska,but we have tibet,one the most AMAZING/ISOLATED places in the WORLD IMHO...

Great Tibetan Area(Polar Weather @ LOWEST latitude)





































Photos by 麦哲伦


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> Interesting. I though the hottest daily temperatures were around 32 degrees in August. The highs in the coldest months are around 26 degrees. It's tropical.
> 
> Anyway. this thread is about geographical diversity noy which country spans from the arctic circle to the tropic of cancer


average high is 25 i tihnk. dont get me wrong, its nice weather -- much better than america -- but its not tropical imo.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

foadi said:


> hawaii is not tropical though.


It is tropical. Perhaps you do not understand what tropical means.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

china. china has all geography scenes of the world.india is close. but india has no cold-weather pine tree forest.


----------



## FreeToLove (Oct 8, 2007)

Iran

FTW


----------

